
Brain Surgery in 3-D: Coming Soon to the Operating Theater - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/08/health/surgery-3d-microscope-moyamoya.html
======
rsbartram
Children's Hospital Los Angeles has been using VR and AR to train staff rather
than using the old outdated and expensive mannequins. This tech will be used
more and more in the operating room and healthcare practioners.
[https://latechnews.org/childrens-hospital-la-vr-
technology/](https://latechnews.org/childrens-hospital-la-vr-technology/)

